# Question



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

Can someone answer as to why there are price differences between males and females if they are being sold as "pet"? There has to be a reason, but I just don't understand it being they won't be bred.
Thanks!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

My "guess" is that it's because females seem to be in higher demand. It's the law of supply and demand. 

But I agree with you, doesn't make sense since they are usually sold with a spay neuter contract.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Im probably wrong, but I thought the females usually give birth to more boys than girls.
I thought girls are more rare in a litter than males








Im probably wrong, but what else is new!!
ANDREA~


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

My "guess" is that it's because females seem to be in higher demand. It's the law of supply and demand. 



This is the reason that the prices are different. I had 4 litters in the last 3 months, All the girls are sold or spoken for. I still have 3 of the males to sell yet. Plus, I have a waiting list for females. I had 1 all male litter of 2 and a all female litter of 2. So, it doesn't matter on that more boys are born than girls it's whatever the female conceived. 



Tina


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

> My "guess" is that it's because females seem to be in higher demand. It's the law of supply and demand.
> 
> This is the reason that the prices are different. I had 4 litters in the last 3 months, All the girls are sold or spoken for. I still have 3 of the males to sell yet. Plus, I have a waiting list for females. I had 1 all male litter of 2 and a all female litter of 2. So, it doesn't matter on that more boys are born than girls it's whatever the female conceived.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. I could just not figure it out. I always wondered why it was that way, and finally decided to ask.


----------

